

Bank Simple vs. ING Direct - SparksZilla
http://andysparks.co/post/29140559491/bank-simple-vs-ing-direct

======
dfc
You can use a username on ING. Its called "Saver ID." See it listed right next
to customer number on the login page?

~~~
SparksZilla
I guess I 'kind of' knew that, but always figured it was going to take more
work to set one up. That's me just being plain lazy and not ING's fault.
Thanks for pointing this out.

------
jln25
What about rates?

ING Direct USA: Savings: 0.30% APY Checking: 0.90% APY

Simple (via Bancorp) Savings: 0.30% APY Checking: 0.01% APY

Also, due to the acquisition of ING Direct USA by Capital One, the ING Direct
logo and branding will expire in February, 2013. I bet we'll see new a UI/UX
soon.

~~~
SparksZilla
Awesome points. I've noticed the Capital One logo at the bottom of the ING
Direct page, so I hope you're right re: new UI/UX.

As for rates, does your checking account's interest rate ever really help you
make a decision? Personally it doesn't, but would be curious to hear what
others have to say.

~~~
jln25
Would I make a bank decision based on interest rates now? Not at all.

However, there was a time pre-2008 where one could get 2-3% with ING direct
compared to less than 50bps elsewhere.

Since Bancorp's rate estimates are above, and Simple must be taking some
spread - I'm curious if you would share rates at Simple.

~~~
SparksZilla
Rates are the same as the estimate right now.

------
brennannovak
Nice comparison- and having been an ING Direct customer since 2004 immediately
thought about Simple "Oh, it's a more pretty interfaced ING, with waaaaay less
functionality"

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks! That's basically what it is, but I think ING should definitely be
worried about what Simple is doing. If they steadily add features, ING could
be in trouble.

